# c4u gewinn-direkt-24.at



## Paulchen Panther (31 Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wurde bei irgendjemandem schon mal von dieser Fa. unerlaubt EUR 49,80 abgebaucht.

Oder gibt es sonst irgendwelche Informationen über diesen Laden?

Gibt es eventuell schon ein Forum?

Grüße von der Mietze


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Juli 2012)

stimmt die Domain? gewinn-direkt-24.at?


----------



## Paulchen Panther (31 Juli 2012)

Das ist keine Domain, so stand es auf der Abbuchung, c4u gewinn-direkt-24.at


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Juli 2012)

Es gibt zu gewinndirekt24 und zu c4u Meldungen im Zusammenhang mit dubiosen Gewinneintragungsdiensten. Kannst Du mir per "Unterhaltung" mehr Infos schicken? (Kontonummer?)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/conversations/add


> Wie bei Klaus und vielen 1000 anderen wurden mir von “*C4U W/DIREKT- GEWINN-24.AT*” mal eben 49,80 € abgebucht.


 
http://direkt-gewinn-24.at/home/dig24_legal.html



> Impressum
> 
> Direkt Gewinn 24 ist ein Service der:
> AKS Management S.A.
> ...


 
http://www.firmenabc.at/mps-medien-und-postservice-gmbh_Ftac

MPS Medien- und Postservice GmbH. Work _Rennweg 79-81_/_302_
s.a.
V.I.P.P. Spiele Service GmbH. Adresse: _Rennweg 79-81_/_302_
http://www.firmenabc.at/vipp-spiele-service-gmbh_FtFE

(mach mal ein whois bei denic.de über g-winnjagd.de --> Br. S., Haltern am See)


BS ALPENKÖNIG GMBH, Buchmacher, Totalisateure, 1030 Wien, _Rennweg 79-__81_/_302_

B.S. (evtl. aus Haltern am See) --> alpen-koenig.at
siehe
http://www.geektools.me.uk/cgi-bin/whois.cgi?domain=alpen-koenig.at&verbose=1


-->
http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/kennt-jemand-die-firma-alpenkoenig-gewinnspiel


falls das irgendwie passt, poste Deine Anfrage bitte im Forum von Antispam eV
http://antispam-ev.de/forum/

dürften bekannte Namen sein

*Bitte denke daran, mir weitere Daten der Abbuchung zukommen zu lassen!*


----------



## Paulchen Panther (31 Juli 2012)

Kontonummer habe ich nicht da (muß ich morgen raussuchen). Kto ist bei der Hypovereinsbank in Köln.
Wie funktioniert das mit "Unterhaltung"?

Aber Gewinneintragungsdienst oder ähnliches könnte schon passen.

Wo finde ich die Foren in denen die beiden anderen Themen behandelt werden?


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Juli 2012)

Paulchen Panther schrieb:


> Wo finde ich die Foren in denen die beiden anderen Themen behandelt werden?


Hmm. Die finde ich selbst nicht. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass es sich um eine Firma handelt, die man bei den Kollegen von Antispam kennt
http://antispam-ev.de/forum/

*auf jeden Fall das Geld wieder holen* (Rückbuchung)
(kann bitte mal jmd einen passenden Link setzen?)


----------



## Paulchen Panther (31 Juli 2012)

Das heißt aber, daß c4u nur ein Teil des Namens von Gewinn direkt 24.at ist.

Und diese Typen sitzen in Pananma.

Irgendwer muß ja das Konto in Deutschland eröffnet haben, von dem aus der Einzug gemacht wurde. Und dabei müssen die ja richtige Namen verwendet haben. Auch Adressen müßten dann ja vorhanden sein. Und Ausweiskopien ebenfalls.

Was werden die wohl unternehmen, nachdem das Geld zurückgeholt wurde.


----------



## Goblin (31 Juli 2012)

> Was werden die wohl unternehmen, nachdem das Geld zurückgeholt wurde


 
Das
http://www.kalletaler-dreieck.de/

So funzt das Ganze
http://www.netzwelt.de/forum/477196-post87.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Juli 2012)

Vergiss Panama. Wenn das die von mir verlinkten Leute sind, sollte man durchaus in Erwägung ziehen, den Vorfall anzuzeigen - und zwar mit einem Link hierher. Schick mir bitte morgen die Bankdaten, ok?


Paulchen Panther schrieb:


> Und diese Typen sitzen in Pananma.


Nein


> Irgendwer muß ja das Konto in Deutschland eröffnet haben, von dem aus der Einzug gemacht wurde. Und dabei müssen die ja richtige Namen verwendet haben. Auch Adressen müßten dann ja vorhanden sein. Und Ausweiskopien ebenfalls.
> Was werden die wohl unternehmen, nachdem das Geld zurückgeholt wurde.


Was wird die Staatsanwaltschaft unternehmen, wenn Du das anzeigst?

_[unnötige investigative Verrenkung gelöscht]_


----------



## Paulchen Panther (31 Juli 2012)

Ja, das ist gut.

Papier ist geduldig. Die können schreiben so viel sie wollen.

Gibt es sonst noch hier jemanden, bei dem sie abgebucht haben?


----------



## Paulchen Panther (31 Juli 2012)

Kontodaten schicke ich Dir morgen. Aber wie nutze ich "Unterhaltung"

Spricht etwas dagegen die Kontonummer hier öffentlich zu machen, damit jeder Bescheid weiß falls die unter einem anderen Namen abbuchen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Juli 2012)

Paulchen Panther schrieb:


> Gibt es sonst noch hier jemanden, bei dem sie abgebucht haben?


Davon gehe ich aus. Ob Du die Kontonummer hier nennen darfst, musst Du die Moderatoren fragen. Es wäre natürlich ein brauchbarer "Anker" für Anfragen.


----------



## Paulchen Panther (31 Juli 2012)

Wie erreiche ich einen Moderator?


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Juli 2012)

Paulchen Panther schrieb:


> Wie erreiche ich einen Moderator?


Hmm. Ich probier's mal für Dich mit Telepathie 
_komm, Moderator, komm, kooooommm_
(bitte nimm mich nicht 100% ernst... Wir klären das schon...)


----------



## Paulchen Panther (31 Juli 2012)

habe mich halt erst heute registriert und war noch nie in einem Forum tätig, da fehlt einfach noch Basiswissen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Juli 2012)

und ich nerve die Moderatoren hier schon seit Jahren...


----------



## Paulchen Panther (31 Juli 2012)

Kann ich das auch lernen? Ist das schwierig?

Ist einer anwesend?


----------



## BenTigger (31 Juli 2012)

Ommmmmm Moderator wurde gerufen....

Huch was ist los???? Ommmm..

OKOK schalt die Telepathierufe wieder ab...

Nee Kontonummer wird nicht gerne gesehen, wenn sie nicht frei im Netz zugänglich ist. z.B. Impressum der Firmenseite.
Zur Sicherheit kann man das via PN an einen Moderator senden oder an den Admin (Heiko) wenn es dann keine Probleme macht, können wir die KtoNr. nach einer Prüfung veröffentlichen.


----------



## BenTigger (31 Juli 2012)

Paulchen Panther schrieb:


> Aber wie nutze ich "Unterhaltung"


 
Links auf den Namen klicken, mit dem du eine Unterhaltung beginnen möchtest. Dann öffnet sich ein Fenster und dort den Text "Unterhaltung beginnen" anklicken. Dann den Titel und den Text eingeben und schon hast du eine private Unterhaltung die nur du und der angeklickte User lesen kann.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Juli 2012)

Es hat geklappt.
Juchu!




http://www.disney.de/winnie-puuh/spiele-und-aktivitaten/spiele/tiggers-wolkentrampolin/


----------



## Hippo (31 Juli 2012)

Aka, hab´ ich heut´ schon mal "alter Sausack" zu Dir gesagt   ?
Mir wär grad so danach ...
Alter Spielratz!


----------



## Paulchen Panther (31 Juli 2012)

Ist das Bankgeheimnis in diesem Punkt nicht eingeschränkt? Die Firmen geben ja ihre Kontonummern sowieso selbst preis (die wollen ja, daß man dahin überweist), z. B. auf Rechnungen, oder bei unzulässigen Lastschriften (da nehmen Sie uns ja einfach die Last ab selbst zu überweisen. Deswegen Lastschrift )


----------



## BenTigger (31 Juli 2012)

Uiiiii DANKE... Ja so liebe ich mein Avatar ....

PS.. anderer Beitrag wurde auch von mir wunschgemäß formatiert. du startetest mit einer runden Klammer einen quote.... ( anstelle [...
schaus dir noch mal an...


----------



## Hippo (31 Juli 2012)

Paulchen Panther schrieb:


> Kann ich das auch lernen? Ist das schwierig?
> 
> Ist einer anwesend?


 
Mehr als Dir im Zweifelsfall


			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> und ich nerve die Moderatoren hier schon seit Jahren...


lieb sein kann ...
Das Problem ist eher: Wie überlebe ich das ...


----------



## Paulchen Panther (31 Juli 2012)

ok, keine weiteren Fragen


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Juli 2012)

Paulchen Panther,
Regel 1:
hüte Dich vor wütenden Hippos!





PS: Sollte meine Alpenkönig-Theorie stimmen, die verwendeten ein Konto bei der... Hypovereinsbank (aber in Hamburg)


----------



## BenTigger (31 Juli 2012)

Paulchen Panther schrieb:


> ok, keine weiteren Fragen


Doch frag nur... Aber nur dann, wenn du auch die Antworten abkannst


----------



## Paulchen Panther (31 Juli 2012)

Ne, ist in Köln. Wenn Du deren Zentrale in München anrufst und denen die Kontonummer sagst, dann sagen die Dir sogar, wer das Konto betreut und dessen Telefonnummer. Habe ich letzte Woche ausprobiert. Kein Problem.

Wie schmeckt eigentlich Hipposteak?


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Juli 2012)

Köln ist schon klar... Nuja, lassen wir mal unser nettes Geplauder beiseite... Wenn Du mir die Info besorgst, wer hinter dem Konto steckt, kriegst Du ein Sonderlob 

PS:


> Soweit ich weiß Stehen Nielpferde unter Naturschutz.
> Also sollte es schwer werden eine Nilpferdsteak zu bekommen


http://www.cosmiq.de/qa/show/1185337/wo-kann-man-nilpferd-fleisch-kaufen/



> In Afrika ist das Fleisch der Tiere hochgeschätzt. Biologisch - und wohl auch geschmacklich - *steht es eher den Schweinen nahe als den Pferden.*
> (...)
> Zwar sehen sie aus wie Gurkenfässer mit Stummelbeinen, und sie wiegen bis zu drei Tonnen. Aber die Kolosse können trotzdem schneller rennen als der schnellste Mensch. Ihre Eckzähne setzen sie so martialisch ein wie Drogenhändler ihre Messer. Jedes Jahr kommen im südlichen Afrika mehr Menschen durch Nilpferde ums Leben als durch Krokodile oder Löwen.


http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-50034799.html

Du siehst: computerbetrug - Hier werden sie geholfen!

@Paulchen Panther: Sobald geklärt ist, wer da das Geld abbucht, machen wir einen neuen sauberen Thread auf. Und dann werden wir wieder telepathisch einen Moderator herbeirufen, der diesen Thread in die Plauderecke verschiebt.
Aber es ist eigentlich ein schöner Thread aus der Reihe "Bloß nicht alles immer ganz so ernst nehmen"


----------



## Paulchen Panther (31 Juli 2012)

Alles klar,

Die Katze hebt die Tatze,
Schlafbedürfnis hatse.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Hippo (31 Juli 2012)

>>> *http://tinyurl.com/cerwa99*


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Juli 2012)

und morgen lies dann das:
http://www.verein-vpt.at/index.php/AT/27_27/News.html?pg=0&detail=430


> Bleiben also drei mögliche Varianten:
> 1. Die Daten stammen aus der „Operation Goldesel“, [--> Wiener Karusell, StA ermittelt]
> 2. Die Daten stammen aus dem „Wiener Karussell“,
> 3. Die Daten wurden ganz einfach still und leise über adressfit - möglicherweise auch ohne Wissen der Betreiber - weiterverkauft und nun missbräuchlich verwendet.


 
-->


> Die Kunden von Frau S.. (Bürogemeinschaft mit Firma H...)
> haben am Internetgewinnspiel www.freude-am-gewinnen.de teilgenommen. Wir
> können Ihnen diese frischen Adressen als Erstkontaktliefern. Alle
> Teilnehmer haben deren Einverständnis (opt-in) mit telefonischer und
> ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (1 August 2012)

Ist das dieser Alpenkönig? Das Wohnhaus in Lieserbrücke hatte ich mir mal vor einigen Jahren (2008?) angesehen, als ich in Seeboden am Millstätter See Urlaub machte.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 August 2012)

Das ist dieser Alpenkönig, ja, aber ob der für die hier beschriebene Abrechnung verantwortlich ist - das ist fraglich.

http://www.halternerzeitung.de/loka...en-Staatsanwaltschaft-ermittelt;art900,541150

http://www.kanzlei-richter.com/gewi...ls-beworbenen-tankgutscheinen-haftet-mit.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 August 2012)

ah, kuckt mal das:


> miss no-name
> 5 May 2011
> Abzocke Hotline von Direkt-Gewinn24.at...
> Wollen angeblich alle Daten bei Gewinnspielen löschen. Haben schon Kontodaten und buchen dann mal schick *49,80*€ ab. Auch OHNE vorher anzurufen oder nen Brief zu schicken. Die buchen einfach!! Also immer nett die Kontoauszüge checken!
> Caller: Direkt-Gewinn24.at bzw .de


http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/01805221210

oder:
http://twitter.com/Stefan_F/statuses/78574557551788032
aber das war alles in 2011


> *Ergebnis der Domainsuche*
> 
> *direkt-gewinn24.at * ist noch frei.





> Die Domain "*direkt-gewinn24.de*" ist nicht registriert.


 
Die Domain war aber aktiv und zwar 2008


> DirektGewinn24, als Dienstleistung der TrenovaSupport GmbH, Rheinstr. 40-42, 47799 Krefeld, Geschäftsführer: B... Ko...., im vorstehenden Organisator genannt


 

(man beachte "einfach-gewinnen.org" -->
DTM CallCenterCroup GmbH" - das waren doch die mit dem Dagobert Duck im Callcenter)

und nach einer Unterbrechung dann auch in 2010


(Danke @Cardiff für die netten Belege)

und übrigens wurde mit fast exakt gleichen Texten bereits 2001 (!) geworben



> An alle Webmaster  12. Dec. 2001
> Hier ist neben Gewinn24 noch ein Gewinnspielpartnerprogramm,das auch ganz interessant ist. <<<<<<<<<<<<< So gehts: » Sie melden sich 1x bei Gewinnhammer an. » Jeden Monat suchen wir 100 Gewinnspiele für Sie aus. » Wir nehmen unter Ihren Namen an diesen Spielen teil. » Sie brauchen sich um nichts zu kümmern! » Sie haben monatlich Gewinnchancen in Millionenhöhe! <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< http://www.gewinnhammer.de/?refid=2003 <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< und los!


 
Das sah damals so aus:



Auch ein alter Bekannter...


Die Gewinnspielmafia stört ja hierzulande auch keiner so wirklich.


Hippo schrieb:


> alter Sausack


So. Jetzt darf Hippo gerne wieder ordinär liebenswürdig werden 

[Modedit by Hippo: Tststs ...]


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (1 August 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> > Die Domain "*direkt-gewinn24.de*" ist nicht registriert.
> 
> 
> 
> Die Domain war aber aktiv und zwar 2008


 
Und es gab noch die Domain direkt-gewinn24.com  von der Firma ProConti GmbH.
Auch die Firma kennt man wegen Gewinnbimmelei im Nachbarforum von Antispam.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 August 2012)

Das erklärt alles nicht das Auftauchen der Buchung bei Paulchen Panther *jetzt*. Und da das offenbar ein Einzelfall ist, muß ich (bei all der lustigen Plauderei) doch auch ein gewisses Unbehagen zum Ausdruck bringen. Oder hat Paulchen Panther nur schneller gegooglet als andere Betroffene?


----------



## Paulchen Panther (1 August 2012)

ich dachte es heißt: gewinn-direkt-24.at noch ein Bindestrich mehr! Findet man aber auch nix.

Auf der Abbuchung ist neben Kontonummer und Bankleitzahl auch eine Hotline angegeben: 01805 22 12 10
Wer viel Geld vertelefonieren will sollte dringend dort anrufen.

Strafantrag wurde gestellt.


----------



## Paulchen Panther (1 August 2012)

Eh ich's vergesse: diese c4u gewinn-direkt-24.at stand auf der Abbuchung im Verwendungszweck, zusammen mit der oben angegebenen Hotlinenummer.

Ach ja, kennt jemand die Shape Outsourcing GmbH?


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 August 2012)

Paulchen Panther schrieb:


> Auf der Abbuchung ist neben Kontonummer und Bankleitzahl auch eine Hotline angegeben: 01805 22 12 10
> Wer viel Geld vertelefonieren will sollte dringend dort anrufen.


Na, das is doch was! Diese Nummer wurde 2011 genannt
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/c4u-gewinn-direkt-24-at.39587/page-2#post-352393


> Strafantrag wurde gestellt.


mit Link hierher, hoffentlich...


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 August 2012)

Paulchen Panther schrieb:


> Ach ja, kennt jemand die Shape Outsourcing GmbH?


Ja.



> 04.02.2009
> 
> 
> Shape Outsourcing GmbH, Hannover, Sutelstraße 2, 30657 Hannover.Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung. Gesellschaftsvertrag vom 06.01.2009. Geschäftsanschrift: *Sutelstraße 2 (ab 10/2011 *Herrenstraße 13, 30159 Hannover.), 30657 Hannover. Gegenstand: Erbringung und Vertrieb von Dienstleistungen für die Auslagerung vn Geschäftsprozessen mit dem Schwerpunkt Kundendienst, Administration und Prozessabwicklung (Fulfillment). Stammkapital: 25.000,00 EUR. Allgemeine Vertretungsregelung: Ist nur ein Geschäftsführer bestellt, so vertritt er die Gesellschaft allein. Sind mehrere Geschäftsführer bestellt, so wird die Gesellschaft durch zwei Geschäftsführer oder durch einen Geschäftsführer gemeinsam mit einem Prokuristen vertreten. Geschäftsführer: Sch..., M..., Hannover, *30.12.1973, einzelvertretungsberechtigt; mit der Befugnis, im Namen der Gesellschaft mit sich im eigenen Namen oder als Vertreter eines Dritten Rechtsgeschäfte abzuschließen.


 
Die Sutelstraße 2 ist quasi die andere Ecke der Podbielskistraße 325

wie kommste auf die?
(Die hatte ich im Juli 2011 mal angekuckt wegen gluecksgemeinschaft.de- ich weiß aber nicht mehr, warum - bzw. jedenfalls nicht um diese Zeit)
(komisch... ich hab da einen ganzen Haufen Zeugs abgespeichert und weiß nicht mehr, warum...)

Lies mal:
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...rf-illegale-abbuchung-kripo-itzehoe-warnt-vor



> Einhergehend mit der Übersendung des Einschreibens erfolge der direkte Zugriff auf das Konto der Betroffenen und die Abbuchung von (wie bisher praktiziert) 28,41 Euro - in einem neueren Fall auch 38,41 Euro. Die Lastschriften seien gekennzeichnet mit dem Firmennamen "Shape", denen eine mehrstellige Nummer und der Begriff "Super-Cent" folge. Die Polizei in Hannover bearbeite gegen die Firma ein Verfahren wegen des Verdachts des gewerbsmäßigen Betrugs.


 
s.a.
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/top-thema/artikel/durchsuchungen-wegen-dubioser-abbuchungen.html

Die haben nicht zufällig ein Konto bei der Kölner Hypo?
(ich habe die aber bereits im Juli 2011 recherchiert. Vermutlich aufgrund einer "privaten" Anfrage aus meinem Umfeld, also ohne direkten Anlaß - würde passen, da ich an dem Tag auf einer Geburtstagsfeier war. Vermutlich ist der Name dort gefallen)


----------



## Reducal (2 August 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Paulchen Panther schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Strafantrag wurde gestellt.
> ...


Aka! Was soll der Quatsch? Gerade du solltest es doch besser wissen!





Reducal schrieb:


> Die übliche Polizei guckt sich keine Links an und eine Staatsanwaltschaft erst recht nicht!


Außerdem steht hier eigentlich nix wirklich brauchbares! Dem PP wurde abgebucht, also wird sich die Meute erst mal auf den Inhaber des Buchungskontos stürzen und den fragen, warum, wofür, für wen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 August 2012)

> Was soll der Quatsch? Gerade du solltest es doch besser wissen!...also wird sich die Meute erst mal auf den Inhaber des Buchungskontos stürzen und den fragen, warum, wofür, für wen?


Hmm. Und den fragen die dann und haben eventuell keine Ahnung, was sie mit dem anfangen sollen, das sie erfahren?


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 August 2012)

edit


----------



## Paulchen Panther (2 August 2012)

Moinsen,

Shape hat abgebucht (auch wieder zurückgegeben, die sind auch beim Strafantrag mit dabei), und Europay (Tipp 49) oder so.

Tauschen die eigentlich untereinander die Daten aus?

Und warum taucht so oft die Hypovereinsbank als Bank auf, bei denen die das Konto haben?


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 August 2012)

Daten werden weiter verkauft, getauscht usw.


----------



## Paulchen Panther (2 August 2012)

Das war zu befürchten.

Was kann man machen? Ich kann ja nicht ständig ein neues Konto eröffnen, nur weil irgendwelche Kriminellen Geld von mir und anderen haben wollen. Nach einer gewissen Zeit stehen die wieder auf der Matte und der Ärger geht von vorne los.

Also lautet die Frage: Wie kann man denen die Show effektiv vermiesen.

Kontoklatsche ist sicherlich eine Möglichkeit.

Die FDP (wer sonst) hat ja im Bundestag ein Gesetz verhindert, welches diesen Pseudoabos den Garaus gemacht hätte, oder nicht?


----------



## Hippo (2 August 2012)

Wieso neues Konto? Konto im Auge behalten, Ungenehmigte Abbuchungen kannst 13 Monate rückbuchen lassen und gut ist.
Rest ignorieren (bis auf den unwahrscheinlichen Fall eines MB)
Die Lust vergeht denen relativ schnell wenn sie jedesmal die Rücklastschrift löhnen müssen


----------



## Paulchen Panther (2 August 2012)

Das Problem ist aber, daß die die Adressen weitergeben und irgendwann, mit anderem Namen und Masche, wiederkommen und wenn Du da nicht aufpasst rutscht Dir was durch, was dann dazu führen könnte, daß noch mehr kommen. Der Aufwand ist dann doch relativ groß. Eigentlich wäre es viel schöner nicht ständig wie ein Luchs (ups, meinte natürlich Panther) aufpassen zu müssen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 August 2012)

tipp 49 gibts als *** tipp 49 verschiedene.
s.a.
http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/teledirekt---rechtsabteilung-betrug---datenklau

ua wurde ermittelt bei der StA Schwerin
(Frage: Hattest Du mal SKL oder NKL?)


----------



## Goblin (2 August 2012)

Na ja,ich merke schon wenn von meinem Konto was runtergeht was nicht runtergehen soll. Eine geplatze Lastschrift wird dem Abbucher je nach Bank richtig teuer. All zu lange machen sie das nicht



> Der Aufwand ist dann doch relativ groß


 
Mit Onlinebanking dauert das nur ein paar Sekunden


----------



## Paulchen Panther (2 August 2012)

Das Problem fängt dann an, wenn Du Deine Buchhaltung nicht selbst machst.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 August 2012)

mit Verlaub ist's mir auch sch...egal, wie einfach ich etwas gegen einen Betrugsversuch tun kann - solange es den Ermittlern nicht sch...egal ist, ob gegen den Verursacher anständig ermittelt wird oder nicht. Drum, Goblin, hast Du natürlich nicht völlig Unrecht, aber es ändert nichts daran, dass letzten Endes nur Ermittlungsdruck hilft - denn egal, wie viele Leute das Geld zurück buchen - im Endeffekt lohnt sich der Betrug, sonst würde er nicht gemacht werden.

01805221210 Gewinnspielservice Direkt Gewinn 24 ([email protected])


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (4 August 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Das ist dieser Alpenkönig,


 
... der auch in dem gestern ausgestrahlten Bericht der Sendung ORF Konkret vorkommt.
Auch das "Wiener Karussel" wird erwähnt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 August 2012)

Jololohühü, der Alpenkönig mal wieder.....


----------



## Paulchen Panther (7 August 2012)

Bisher keine weiteren Versuche Geld zu holen.
Auch keine Drohbriefe.

Die werden doch nicht schwächeln?


----------



## Manule (13 August 2012)

Vielleicht werden sie ja endlich auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück geholt und es kehrt endlich Ruhe ein!

[Modedit by Hippo: Werbelink entfernt]


----------



## Paulchen Panther (14 August 2012)

Das ist noch nie passiert.

Die wollen Kohle sehen. Sie sind vielleicht ökonomischer geworden. D.h. wenn einer zurückbuchen läßt, dann gehen sie einfach weiter. Geld zu verschwenden für irgendwelche Mahnungen gegen Leute die sich offensichtlich wehren werden wäre Verschwendung. Also lieber andere schröpfen. Der Blutegel zieht weiter.


----------

